# Converted Gun cabinet to Lighted bottle display cabinet



## seaeo1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Picked cabinet up at an estate sale.Converted to a lighted bottle display. Looks much better at night!


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 27, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 28, 2017)

What he said!


----------

